# Dual Citizenship - Aus>UK



## Damo_Bris (Nov 19, 2008)

I'm looking at moving to the UK and Europe next year and would like as much info on obtaining Dual Citizenship. 

My Mum was born in Scotland and came to Aus in the 70's. My Dad is Australian. Both my Grandparents from my Mums side were from the UK also. (Soctland and Ireland).

The plan is to move to the UK next year with my partner for the next few years. Seeing as we live together, and the new laws that are in place about de-facto relationships, she would be entitled to the same benefits when we do move over. Is this correct?

I have tried to find info, but have come up with nothing that really says that i need to do this, this and this.

Again, any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

You should check the immigration site for Britain, they will almost certainly have info about dual citizenship. At least from an AU standpoint you can have dual citizenship.

Perhaps this post would be better in the Britain forum rather than the AU forum.. 

AU Citizenship: Australian Citizenship
UK Citizenship: UK Border Agency | British citizenship

More specific to your circumstances because of your Grandparents and Mother:
UK Border Agency | United Kingdom ancestry

Your grandparents or parent needs to show proof of citizenship in the UK (usually a birth certificate or passport is sufficent, it can be an expired passport).

The main requirement for plural nationality is that all countries involve recognise dual citizenship. This is usually true for Western Europe, USA, Canada, Australia, NZ but many Asian and African countries prohibit this. I think since all of the involved nationalities in your case are Western Europe and AU so you should be fine on this account.

I think it would just be a matter of applying. 

Good luck 

***


Damo_Bris said:


> I'm looking at moving to the UK and Europe next year and would like as much info on obtaining Dual Citizenship.
> 
> My Mum was born in Scotland and came to Aus in the 70's. My Dad is Australian. Both my Grandparents from my Mums side were from the UK also. (Soctland and Ireland).
> 
> ...


----------



## Damo_Bris (Nov 19, 2008)

Fantastic! This is exactly the type of info I have been looking for. 

Thanks alot for the response!

Damian 

P.S Duly noted about which forum it should be in.



amaslam said:


> You should check the immigration site for Britain, they will almost certainly have info about dual citizenship. At least from an AU standpoint you can have dual citizenship.
> 
> Perhaps this post would be better in the Britain forum rather than the AU forum..
> 
> ...


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Damian, 

I know you have some answers but I moved the post the Britain forum just in case anyone else has anything to add. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Damo_Bris (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks Karen. Still finding my feet on here.

Damian



kaz101 said:


> Hi Damian,
> 
> I know you have some answers but I moved the post the Britain forum just in case anyone else has anything to add.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bothways (Dec 3, 2007)

Hi Damo, from a personal experience, I can advsie of the following.

Duel citizenship is obtained from the maternal fathers side of the family, I managed to get British citizenship as my old man was born there and moved out and married my mother in Australia.

My best mate also tried, his mother born in Scotland and moved out here and married an Aussie. He was only entitled to obtain a Right of Abode as the decent he relied on was his mothers. For some reason the UK seems to be always reliant on the fathers heritage to get citizenship.

I know that just recently the laws changed a little, although I`m not 100% on the changes.

Best of luck anyhow.


----------



## leith07 (Dec 9, 2008)

Damo_Bris said:


> I'm looking at moving to the UK and Europe next year and would like as much info on obtaining Dual Citizenship.
> 
> My Mum was born in Scotland and came to Aus in the 70's. My Dad is Australian. Both my Grandparents from my Mums side were from the UK also. (Soctland and Ireland).
> 
> ...


Hi again Damo

I'm not 100% sure, but I think you will struggle to get british citizenship. I came over a few years ago and had the choice between british and irish, and I went with the irish coz i could get a passport from that (letting me live/work anywhere in EU, but with the british I could only get an ancentry visa.

The ancestry visa still lets you live and work here for about 4 years I think, and apparently can renew after that and eventually get citizenship. I have a mate in london going through that process at the moment.

My sister came over several years ago and she went the uk ancestry visa way and through that her husband was able to come over as well, so providing lasw have not changed...

I would strongly recommend ringing the british embassy and getting advice - it will cost you most likely, but is the best way to be sure.

good luck

D


----------

